

Amazon sued for wrecking teen's Kindle work - delano
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/07/31/tech-amazon-lawsuit-student-1984-kindle-gawronski.html

======
jamesbritt
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=733312> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=733774>

------
delano
The title of the article is misleading. Amazon has not been sued; A class-
action lawsuit has been launched.

~~~
olliesaunders
I don't know the difference. What is the difference?

~~~
delano
IANAL, but my understanding is that a class action involves a group of people
suing at once.

What I meant though is that "sued" usually refers to a completed case in past
tense. This lawsuit just started.

~~~
mrkurt
They've been sued, they haven't yet lost the lawsuit.

~~~
delano
You can say they are _being sued_ but they haven't yet _been sued_.

